# Are Giant Bettas and King Bettas the same fish?



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

All the photos I've seen of Giant Bettas have me skeptical that Giants are really their own type of Betta. The majority of the Giants i've seen are short-finned type that really just look like different colored Kings (most of the ones you see at Petco have the natural color to them like dark brown/black with hints of blue greens and reds on their fins). 

Are they one in the same or are they actually bigger than Kings too?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Giants and kings are betta splendens, the same as normal sized bettas. I have seen both kings and true giants and giants are quite a bit bigger. 

No one really knows what kings really are, but I (and many others with experience) believe they are probably just half giants.


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry if that was confusing, I knew they were both Splendens, I just was wondering if they were the same fish with two different names.. Like how Double Tails are also called Twin Tails.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, they are different. Like I said before, true giants grow quite a bit larger.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. I'm pretty sure "King" is PetCo's brand name for their giant. I have a black orchid colored kind and several giants in my gallery. They were exactly the same size once grown. Roughly 3" body only. The real difference is in the bulk of the body. They are just massive compared to their small cousins.
I think there is a bit of fluff regarding the size giants _*regularly*_ reach. There are large individuals of course. I just lost my 3.75" body only giant-he never was right since I opened the box. 

This is from Uncle Daeng FB page(which is public-I am not posting this information as a "friend" of Giant Betta World. He owns Giant Betta World...pretty much THE world wide name in giant betta.



> i want to ask maximum size of giant betta plakat or giant halfmoon?
> 
> 
> 123
> ...


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

king is just what petco calls them, they are giants, I will add though my giant half moon is massive I would say 3.5-3.75 inches body only he is a petco "king"


----------

